# Speaker Audio Distortion (Solved)



## abiggs78 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 2012 Beetle Turbo (non-Fender audio) and have been experiencing a strange audio issue with the RCD-310 (may apply to RCD-510 as well). When I play music through my 5th generation iPod, I get distortion (crackling, popping, buzzing) with some frequencies; sounds exactly like a blown speaker. To troubleshoot, I played a few select songs with lots of this distortion from a CD, iPhone (MDI port), and 5th generation iPod (MDI and AUX ports). The iPhone and iPod have the same 256 kbps AAC files. The CD and iPhone sound great while the iPod still distorts from the MDI port. Strangely, the iPod does not distort from the AUX connection, so it must be a issue with that version of the iPod and the MDI interface. 

Anyway, if you experience this issue with your iPod, try another device. It was driving me nuts, but now I'm super happy with audio (though it's no Fender system).


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

abiggs78 said:


> I have a 2012 Beetle Turbo (non-Fender audio) and have been experiencing a strange audio issue with the RCD-310 (may apply to RCD-510 as well). When I play music through my 5th generation iPod, I get distortion (crackling, popping, buzzing) with some frequencies; sounds exactly like a blown speaker. To troubleshoot, I played a few select songs with lots of this distortion from a CD, iPhone (MDI port), and 5th generation iPod (MDI and AUX ports). The iPhone and iPod have the same 256 kbps AAC files. The CD and iPhone sound great while the iPod still distorts from the MDI port. Strangely, the iPod does not distort from the AUX connection, so it must be a issue with that version of the iPod and the MDI interface.
> 
> Anyway, if you experience this issue with your iPod, try another device. It was driving me nuts, but now I'm super happy with audio (though it's no Fender system).


I think because the aux is analog and the midi is digital and must be decoded to play. I get a bit of distortion from BT streaming if the volume is up a bit on my Fender unit with the rns-315.


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wish I had the link to the post, but I remember hearing of this issue before.

It had something to do with an aux input volume level in the menu...somewhere

Sorry not much help but it might be somewhere to start.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

I've actually had two blown speakers, one on delivery, and the other this week. Sounds blown, regardless of media/input type. Stereo has never been turned up above 50% or so.

Solved by replacing speakers with ripped cones to speakers without. Next time it happens, screw free warranty work, it's costing me WAY too many trips to the dealership. I'll put some aftermarket speakers in that aren't cheap garbage out-of-pocket.


----------



## GlennScott (Jan 14, 2014)

I have this issue in my 2012 Tiguan when playing music through my iPod or iPhone. Horrible distortion. Same songs sound great when I use a CD. Dealer hears the issue but says VW has to hear enough complaints to let me use my extended warranty to solve. Sucks not being able to use listen to music while you drive. Not going back to CD's or music radio stations.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

GlennScott said:


> I have this issue in my 2012 Tiguan when playing music through my iPod or iPhone. Horrible distortion. Same songs sound great when I use a CD. Dealer hears the issue but says VW has to hear enough complaints to let me use my extended warranty to solve. Sucks not being able to use listen to music while you drive. Not going back to CD's or music radio stations.


I have an old classic ipod i use with a 2010 gti, 2013 turbo beetle and a 2015 passat, and a 2015 Harley Davidson, no issues.

Check your menus on the car, i haven't read many issues about this.


----------

